# Man bitten by brown snake



## News Bot (Oct 6, 2008)

*Published:* 06-Oct-08 03:14 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A 43-YEAR-OLD man has been rushed to a Sydney hospital after he was bitten on the fingertip by a brown snake.

*Read More...*


----------



## hodges (Oct 6, 2008)

It sounds like the man tried to kill the snake therefore being bitten.

Or was bitten then tried to kill the snake either way.


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2008)

Last paragraph:- The snake was killed before emergency crews arrived, allowing it to be identified so the required anti-venom treatment could be arranged.

AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's 2 snakes in as many days (refering to the girl bitten in bed in NT!)

Venom ER has a lot to answer for, I reckon!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 6, 2008)

hodges said:


> It sounds like the man tried to kill the snake therefore being bitten.
> 
> Or was bitten then tried to kill the snake either way.



With his finger!


----------



## Kyro (Oct 6, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> Last paragraph:- The snake was killed before emergency crews arrived, allowing it to be identified so the required anti-venom treatment could be arranged.
> 
> AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's 2 snakes in as many days (refering to the girl bitten in bed in NT!)
> 
> Venom ER has a lot to answer for, I reckon!



Well thats what 90% of the general public would do in Australia unfortunately. I agree it's not nice for the snakes but how do you re-educate an entire population that have been raised thinking thats how you deal with snakes.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyro said:


> Well thats what 90% of the general public would do in Australia unfortunately. I agree it's not nice for the snakes but how do you re-educate an entire population that have been raised thinking thats how you deal with snakes.


 

you kill them. Then breed the population up again.


----------



## hodges (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyro said:


> Well thats what 90% of the general public would do in Australia unfortunately. I agree it's not nice for the snakes but how do you re-educate an entire population that have been raised thinking thats how you deal with snakes.



I agree kyro the general public don't see killing snakes is a bad thing to what we do, i suppose we should try to educate the new generations on how to deal with snakes in a bad situation or any situation. 

Willa6: :shock: :?


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 6, 2008)

willia6 said:


> you kill them. Then breed the population up again.



LOL! That would solve a LOT of problems!!!!!!! Kyro, I heartily agree!


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 6, 2008)

It's all about people learning to live with wildlife. They're not all furry and cuddly.

At least I know where I stand with an elapid, a croc etc... as for humans, you don't have that same benefit, some of them will pretend to be nice then king hit you, an animal won't do that.


----------



## xycom (Oct 22, 2008)

He shouldn't have been poking a Brown snake......Leave them alone and you won't get bitten.
It's pretty simple really but people don't listen.

Per


----------

